# Need to Run Ethernet Outdoors Overhead



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I need to run Ethernet about 150 feet outdoors as an overhead drop.
Would direct bury cable hold up in the sunlight and elements OK?

Prefer not to bury it if we can help it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't swear on the UV durability of DB but I think they make aerial Cat5 w/strand.

Option would be wireless if you have line-of-sight.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

They make UV resistant outdoor rated cat5 you know.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> Can't swear on the UV durability of DB but I think they make aerial Cat5 w/strand.
> 
> Option would be wireless if you have line-of-sight.


http://www.cat5ecableguy.com/inc/sdetail/170574


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Another issue with DB is that the gel would ooze out under high ambient temperatures if you didn't seal the ends.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> They make UV resistant outdoor rated cat5 you know.


I do now.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd look at the wireless N units from ubiquiti as long as you have line of sight. . . self-contained outdoor rated with Power over Ethernet. . . any wire that distance is going to have a problem with lightning / surges.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Can't swear on the UV durability of DB but I think they make aerial Cat5 w/strand.
> .


 Using a DB strand should not be a problem.

I lived in Riverside County, CA sometime back (20th century) and had to run a 6 twisted-pair Direct Burial Cable overhead (about 200 feet) to an outbuilding and the cable gave me zero issues in the 10 years I lived at the location.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Do wireless. Connecting buildings with wired connections can cause you a lot of headaches. From power/grounding issues to just plain the wire holding up over time.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Already ordered the cable.


----------

